# SENS1MILLA's first grow



## SENS1MILLA (Jun 18, 2007)

hey guys, well this is my first grow. its a guerrilla grow out in a nice spot in woods nearby my house. the plants are a few weeks old and have just been transplanted into there permanant setup in the ground. i havent started  giving them any nitrogen based plant food for the veg state yet but i plan to buy some this weekend. 

check out the pics!


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Jun 18, 2007)

oh by the way there are about 13 other plants there too i just took some shots of nice ones... ill get a pic of the full grow setup the next time i check up on them.


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Jun 19, 2007)

well today i bought some all purpose plant food that was 8-7-6 and gave me plants a small dosage so hopefully they will like that :joint: 

ive got a pic of all the plants: they are pretty close together but its already late in the season so i thought a sea of green type method would be the most effective...


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Jun 25, 2007)

got some bug problems but i think i should be OK. well they have taken nicely to the nutes and havent shown signs of nute burn.


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 25, 2007)

lookin good!  What strain are they and whats a guerilla grow?


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Jun 25, 2007)

thanks!, i wish i knew what strain they were :confused2: but im sure ill get some nice bud out of it anyways :aok: 

well a guerrilla grow is when you find a remote area out in the woods to grow your plants, leaving behind no trails or anything. its a great way to grow if you cant do it inside of your house for whatever reason.


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Jun 27, 2007)

new pics...


----------



## jameshunt555 (Jun 28, 2007)

wow those plants look nice i cant wait to see them when they are at full potentiol


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Jun 28, 2007)

thanks james, you old hound. isnt that your foot in that picture there?


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 28, 2007)

They look good man. Nice and Healthy. By the way, a guerilla grow generally means you are growing your plants in a remote location on someone else's property. Good luck with them.


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Jun 28, 2007)

thanks alot StickyIcky! ill have some more pics up soon...
haha yeah a remote area in the middle of the woods generally isnt my property   (here in the suburbs and all) so i wasnt too far off


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 29, 2007)

Looking good sens1milla!


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Jun 29, 2007)

thanks!   they got a lot of rain last night and tonight plus its supposed to be sunny for about 4 days so they should be lovin it! :yay:


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 29, 2007)

Yeah, I bet. We have been getting lots of rain and when the sun has been popping out for a day or so they have been shooting up.


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Jul 2, 2007)

wow my plants have increased a lot since the last time i saw them!  2 of them show signs of bugs or burn :fid:  let me know what you think (pics 6 + 7).
otherwise the plants are coming along nice.

CHECK OUT THE PICS!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 2, 2007)

Looking very nice indeed


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 2, 2007)

very nice dude gotta lot
growing hope ya get a nice yeild
if you keep up the nice work
that is:hubba: 


peace.


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Jul 2, 2007)

well i have found epsom salts at my local CVS for $1.59 and am planning to buy them wednesday for my slight Mg deficiency (see pic below).  Also on wednesday, i will be pinching the stem on the highest node for hopes of double growth. Im only gonna experiment with this on probably 5 plants to see if i like it.:hubba:


----------



## Buju (Jul 2, 2007)

Looking good, man.

I am interested in the pinching method. I have a friend coming up to show me how this is done.


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Jul 3, 2007)

T-Bone73 said:
			
		

> I am interested in the pinching method. I have a friend coming up to show me how this is done.



yeah, im interested too, this will be my first time doing it i hope it works well.. :fly:


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Jul 4, 2007)

well today i attempted my first topping. I cut off the top of the 3 plants above the youngest node. i think it went well, but only time will tell.  One of my plants looked like it was "bleeding," ive seen one thread on this site about the same thing. Anyone know what it could mean?

take a look at the pics of the topping and the plot too


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 5, 2007)

Beautiful, man. Be careful with topping. It will make the plants bushier and your plants are already pretty close together.


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Jul 5, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Beautiful, man. Be careful with topping. It will make the plants bushier and your plants are already pretty close together.



thanks a lot, yeah thats a good point man, :yeahthat: i probably wont top anymore. kinda just wanted to see how it works for future grows and whatnot.


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 5, 2007)

youll be fine with that one, itll only make two branches per plant if you stop now.. but i didnt notice how close together yours were :S sorry bout that.. but yeah one pinch will do no harm when it comes to space..


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Jul 5, 2007)

yeah it shouldnt be too much of a problem, thanks for all of your help with it 420 :aok:


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm looking forward to seeing how your crop turns out. They are all nice and healthy.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah, it' dbe different inside. Outside if yo have three close together it's not really a problem. But yeah your plants are looking good man, keep up the good work and i'll keep an eye on your grow. best of luck to ya!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Jul 9, 2007)

hey guys.. i tried out the asprin bug repellant and it worked great!! My biggest plant is approaching 3 feet now, the others are a bit behind. 

SOMEONE THAT KNOWS ANYTHING ABOUT TOPPING:
please look at the first picture. will those two branches form two main stems or does it still have the grow out of the place where i cut????
thanks


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Jul 23, 2007)

late july... biggest plant around 4 feet, maybe bigger


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 23, 2007)

lookin great man!can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## BSki8950 (Jul 23, 2007)

no nothin will grow were u cut.... the two stems that shot out from the top are now your main stems.


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Aug 9, 2007)

well out of 16 plants i have 8 female, 2 male, and 6 undetermined

here is a pic of a small bud and some size comparison.


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Aug 25, 2007)

14 out of 16 females.   just starting giving them flowering nutes a few days ago

check out these pictures especially the one with the PINK HAIRS


----------



## Richy-B (Aug 25, 2007)

Looks great!  What kind od seeds are you using? 
 Remember if you want sensimilla remove them males.


----------



## yung buddha (Aug 26, 2007)

tell me about youre set-up...is there potting soil under that mulch?
is that in a clearing? what are youre plans for drying this guerilla grow...im in a similar spot as you with my grow and i'd be interested to see how you finish that product.


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Aug 27, 2007)

yung buddah, yeah there are various types of potting soil, top soil, and soil from the ground under that mulch. I just dug a hole and filled it with whatever i could get my hands on. haha it turned out alright. Its not in a clearing but the spot around the plants is a little trampled... As far as drying goes, i think im going to dry in somewhat of a shed with battery powered fans, then move to brown bags, then glass jars.  

richy, i dont know what kinda seeds they are man, sorry, and yeah i already pulled all the males so ill be enjoying some sensi soon enough


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow, I am so in  love with that pink.    I'll be watching.


----------



## smokeytheherb (Aug 28, 2007)

Looking good, keep up the good work :bong1:


----------



## Kthugga (Aug 28, 2007)

lookin good dude keep it up


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Sep 4, 2007)

a picture is worth 58390548509348503495834095 words. especially pink ones. hahah 2 plants are budding pink buds damnnn i wish i knew this strain its very nice.


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 4, 2007)

I have seen a post with a bud that looked the same and it was being refered to as Afghan Goo?

Looks very good though. I will be awaiting a smoke report from you.....Yum!


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Sep 4, 2007)

haha thanks ill be sure to let everyone know how these ladies taste. 



this was quite a surprise on my first grow too, i never expected these crazy *** buds


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Sep 4, 2007)

my best guess for this pink strain is "Pink Indica". I know it is impossible for this to be determined by a picture but i thought i'd put a pic of it up here so everyone can compare the two. tell me what you think.  Also, the two plants that i have are clearly indica dominant. I wish I had a good digital camera so i could take a nice close up pic of all the hairs. oh well :joint:


check this picture i found on onlinepot.org


----------



## Richy-B (Sep 5, 2007)

You ain't gonna believe it,  but my uncles outdoor plants turened out pink also, but it looks different than yours. These have long fuzzy hairs.(pink hairs)well two of the six, until today. That makes it three of the six! How could this of happened if we never had any pink weed?(we used bagseeds) 
 Will the hairs change another color when harvested or what? We first thought it might be a mineral in the soil.  but today when the third turned pink and it's grown in different soil at least 50 yds from the other we began to discover it must be a specific strain.


----------



## Richy-B (Sep 5, 2007)

Yours looks like a dead up match!  My Uncles is different. Long, skinny pink hairs that started off white. I'm hoping it's the same stuff I'm growing indoors right know. We planted about the same time and we always smoke together so those possibly are seeds I've given him or visa versa.  I'm hoping mines the same because I was cursed or blessed with this Hermie! Blessed if this weed is the bomb! Cursed if it sucks! Nice looking buds though! I'm thinking very positve!!!


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 5, 2007)

mmmmmmm pink bits i love pink bits arrr dribble dribble


----------



## Richy-B (Sep 17, 2007)

Here's some pics of my uncle's I was telling you about. Still haven't found out what strain it is. What do ya'll think??


----------



## dmack (Sep 17, 2007)

Your plants are coming along very well. Pink, yum.:2940th_rasta:


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Sep 17, 2007)

yo man thanks for the interest. yeah those look prettty close to mine. good luck with your indoor grow


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Sep 17, 2007)

*Your Ladies are looken very spectacular.* I never seen a pink bud in person only pictures. I stumbled on a site the other day that has strains and pictures 100's I have never heard of. Check it out if you have time. It loads slow if you don't have high speed. (So many pictures).

*VERY NICE OUTDOOR GROW!!​*http://www.always420forum.com/forum/about2242.htm

*GROW JOURNAL*:watchplant: 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=132684#post132684


----------



## 50bud (Sep 18, 2007)

Yo, sensimilla your plants are looking good man, got any new updates? Pics?


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey Sens1milla, those plants are fantastic!!!!!   After reading your thread and looking at those pictures of those amazing pink plants, my main objective now is to find some seeds to grow pink marijuana!!!!! I really want to know what it tastes like!!! Good luck.....even if I don't think you need any.   Your plants look just great!!


----------



## omentheduck (Sep 24, 2007)

wow man those look nice man, keep up the good work


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Sep 26, 2007)

thats a pretty sweet site s21thomas, and thanks 50bud i think ill put some new pics up here now while i have some time to kill.  oh and thanks for the good luck hemp o kitty! 

check it out

 i thought id add a picture of my good friend HERBert just for the hell of it :bong1:


----------



## dj_destroyer (Sep 26, 2007)

how long does summer last where you are? those babies are looking nice but they have a lot of budding to do! They will get much denser, thicker and bigger overall in the last 3 weeks so hopefully the weather doesn't turn cold too early!

Good Luck, You have some nice bud in your future


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Sep 26, 2007)

thanks for the info dude, im in southeast ny so ive got about 4 weeks or so left. personally i dont really know when the first frost is expected but im gonna pull my plants by late october most likely.


----------



## dj_destroyer (Sep 26, 2007)

nice... im not too too far from your area so you're in luck, we're suppose to get a longer summer by about a week. i'll be keeping an eye on this and seeing how our summer goes. Frost after mid-Nov. would be really nice, especially since you got a late start. plants look lovely tho. how did you get 14 out of 16 females, thats unheard of. these seeds must be nicer than you think. the pink hairs are sexy.

leave a comment on my grow when you get a chance! happy growing


----------



## Richy-B (Sep 27, 2007)

My uncle's are also getting a purple color to them as well. My Uncle's buds are a little fatter than the ones you show here Sens1milla.  But he's been growing them since the second or 4th week of spring,  and is also located in same area, I need to get some new pics. You can see some older pics though in this same thread. Take a look guys and tell me what you think. He's just now getting into the "computer" craze:hubba: , so I have to ask his questions for him. He's going to try to learn how to use the Forum and become a member tonight.


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Sep 27, 2007)

yeah man.. _richy - b,_ definitely let me know when you get those pics of your uncles buds i wanna see em they sound mad nice.  _Dj_D_ yeah these seeds gootttta be nicer than i expected, and yeah i was really surprised with the 14/16 rate myself.  extended summer would be nicee....  please take a look at the yellowing on these guys and tell me if i should do anything about it....

I just took some more shots of my plants today, take a look, 

*pic 1*. is the plant that has been 50% bigger than any other plant throughout the entire grow   
*pic 2* is the purple girl *leaves turning purple now!*     
*pic 4* is looking at about half the grow from a bottom perspective 
*pic 5*. is one short fat bud that has been flowering for quite longer than the others   
*pic 6* is one of the plants that i topped


----------



## Richy-B (Sep 27, 2007)

Actually guys I just found out today he pulled them last night. So he has about what, 1 or two weeks upside down then cure in mason jars? He seems to think it will only take 83 hrs to dry upside down. Is it possible, due to heat and moisture veriations though?


----------

